# Stuff That Makes You Bite Your Lower Lip In Ecstasy



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

1) The song "boys of summer" by don henley.

2) Seeing a tank full of gas in your vehicle. There is just a great satisfying feeling about that for some reason.

3) The drive home from work on Friday and no work Saturday.

4) Going to the gym during peak hours and seeing it empty.

5) Calling dispatch at the end of work, "asking if there is anything else" and they say "nope go home".

6) Good quality cheesecake.

I'll think of more later.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

beerz


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1 will never know #3.

heres my top 17

1. when all the bills are paid and your checking account is completely balanced to the penny

2. when you clock out at the end of the week and have vacation days to enjoy (extra long weekend)

3. when its a hot summer day and you're sweating all day and get home for the cool shower and AC

4. to expand on #3...AC on a hot day. being in a car or building have the air on watching poor fucks walk and take the bus and grinning

5. when you log onto pfury and theres new posts

6. being hungry as f*ck and sitting down to the meal youve been wanting all day

7. sliding into bed extra early and stretching

8. when you wake up in the morning and take a perfect sh*t... god i love starting the day out like that

9. after you get your car serviced and its fully ready for several thousand more miles of driving

10. when you hold the door for someone, they make eye contact with you and say "thank you"

11. when an asshole whose been tailgating you misses the light but you make it

12. going grocery shopping. yes....grocery shopping. food everywhere. all for your picking

13. having a day off and waking up bright and early fully rested

14. mint chocolate chip ice cream

15. getting a blow job in the shower (sorry to be gross but its true)

16. when you hands down win an internet argument with people half your age

17. blizzards. not dairy queen...snow storms. watching mother nature absolutely dump its furry on the land. magical and beautiful.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

+1 to a good bj, never had one in the shower though



scent troll said:


> 16. when you hands down win an internet argument with people half your age


example?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wow mike excellent points, especially watching a huge snow fall happening.

- When you fix a customer's issue for good that has had 2-3 repeat calls done on it before.

- Seeing all the bitches in skimpy clothing when hot weather hits for the first time in spring after a cold winter.

- A nice clean yard, void of any dog poop.

- I know we dont smoke anymore but that first morning cigarette.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

about the cigs...that WAS one of the best. but never the morning one. i never smoked before lunch time. smoking in the morning was disgusting to me. 
for me it was that cigarette after a long day of work was finally over. by yourself in the parking lot. collecting your thoughts. relaxing before you go home. that was always my own little personal moment in the day. a 10 minute break in the day.

heres one related.

that moment when you see everyone angrily driving and chain smoking in their cars on the morning commute or ride home. at working watching people step outside to smoke. utterly a slave to the habit. and you're free. you're free of smoking finally. and now you can live without them. thats a moment i have daily. and its a beautiful thing. 
i havent had a smoke since spring. and ill never go back.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Cleaning my ears with a Qtip

Waking up outside, miles from other people

Unloading my dirtbike before a day of riding

A glass of scotch, with a good beer

Sizzling bacon sound / smell

Anything on the BBQ

Building something from nothing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ this was legit the most manly post i have ever read in my life

(excluding the qtip thing)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- Smelling the nice cold crisp fall air after a hot/muggy summer.

- Cooling off after running a few miles and drenched in sweat.

- Starting a fitness regime and actually seeing results in the mirror after a few weeks.

- When you post something and all the members reply with a "







" .


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Right now I'm doing one. 
When you crawl into bed super early. Headphones on. And boot up a video or movie you want to watch.

After you brush your teeth

When you kick off your socks after a long day and scratch your feet


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

When nobody is around and it's mad quiet.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When you wake up tired as f*ck and realize you still have hours to sleep

Or better yet. When it's a day off. Dat sweet feeling of being able to go back to sleep worry free


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Closing the hood and turning the key.

Friday at 3pm

Landing at dawn after a calm flight.

Putting the lid on after a 50% wc.

That half hour after the haircut (long haired ppl will get this).

Last exam, in the summer.

Each time I remember the day I got my driving license.

A reason to listen to Freebird, a little corny I know but a real reason...when it actually means something.

Winning an argument about something you don't know much about.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- getting a fresh company vehicle
- spring cleaning and finally throwing out junk that you havent used in years
- Shopping for new clothes for the winter or summer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

freedom of speech 
the freedom to say what you want and not be censored

/glares at mod watching from the shadows


----------



## BobHanssen (Mar 6, 2012)

scent troll said:


> freedom of speech
> the freedom to say what you want and not be censored
> 
> /glares at mod watching from the shadows


"on the Internet, the First Amendment is just a local ordinance."

Also, Its more Freedom of Expression or Freedom of Press.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- seeing central get bitch slapped by a silent overlord


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Bobhannnsunnnnn is probably aegirs sexual alter ego. That's how he introduces himself at truck stops when he is looking to get basted in a mixture of semen, anal fluids, and trucker stool. It's the only explanation that makes sense.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BobHanssen said:


> freedom of speech
> the freedom to say what you want and not be censored
> 
> /glares at mod watching from the shadows


"on the Internet, the First Amendment is just a local ordinance."

Also, Its more Freedom of Expression or Freedom of Press.
[/quote]

sounds very intelligent. is that why your co-running a dead fish forum?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- a good e-fight


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Things that make me bite my lip. When there's a huge line at the check out and you're walking up to it and notice a cashier coming up to turn her register on in another lane and slip into her line just in time for her to put her sign on. And everyone's giving you those hate stares as you check out in 46 seconds and go on your way.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not bad.... better than most. Is that over wifi or Ethernet?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wifi

im on my lappy in the living room


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"Slower than 59% of US"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im officially ghetto tier. i have absolutely no game here or irl. 
mods. please ban me for 24 hours to put me in my place. thank you.

/sees self to door


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1452808756


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

post the image fagqot no ones clicking a link to get the results 
also...chat.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- seeing mountains off in the distance


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

when it rains after a heat wave and the weather is cool and crisp. just standing outside and breathing in the fresh air


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

faster than 92% of USA!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Da said:


> faster than 92% of USA!...


Thats what she said?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Brice...when you had your mullet and shoulder length long hair, you kind of looked like Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Da said:


> Brice...when you had your mullet and shoulder length long hair, you kind of looked like Gwyneth Paltrow.


Heard Bo Duke as well... both are compliments










-Having an awesome mullet


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ægir said:


> Brice...when you had your mullet and shoulder length long hair, you kind of looked like Gwyneth Paltrow.


Heard Bo Duke as well... both are compliments










-Having an awesome mullet
[/quote]

awww christ!...plum forgot about Bo Duke!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When something bad happens to an asshole. Months ago we had some guy pull in our dealership looking for Mercedes. Mercedes is next door. Apparently we should have had a driveway constructed for his convenience so he didn't have to go back on the street and he actually (I'm not making this up) let our gm know his feelings. Of course our gm being a no sh*t taking guy told him in not such nice of words to pound salt so he leaves in a fury. So angrily he doesn't swig wide enough for one of our lamps and Ssscccrape!!!! Shreds the side of his car. His 80k Mercedes. 
He storms back in and demands we pay for it because it happened on our property. The gm without batting an eye tells the guy to f*ck off or the cops can sort your worries out. 
Never came back.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- David Beckham shirtless <3 What a man


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

That's a really cool story central.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- When r1der tosses in a fresh batch of onion rings in the oil and hearing dat sizzle.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

/breathes in through nose
/exhales through mouth

Ahhh. Does o rangs on fleek ngguhhhh


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mods lock it up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- when you get tv hooked up at your house and you notice you have 2 months free of on demand movies


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When you eat a bomb dinner of steamed corn on the cob. Potato. Bacon wrapped steak. And steamed peppers. And you are that perfect amount of full. Then you realize you have ice cream left over in the fridge.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

When you realize you have the next two days off after working 14 days straight.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When you never work 14 days straight because you graduated high school.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Finishing up washing / waxing / polishing / leather treatment on my truck


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

With no load. How many miles per gallon do you get


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

scent troll said:


> With no load. How many miles per gallon do you get


17 if I drive 80mph, goes up to low / mid 20s if I drive 65-70. Once I delete the emissions and tune it, will prob average 20-25 loaded or unloaded.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Seriously? That's pretty damn good. 
What exactly are you doing with the emissions? 
Don't you dare keep your money from the gas companies. They have a deal with auto manufacturers to not produce too efficient of vehicles! Don't you dare rob money from those poor people!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am removing them... I know this means nothing to you so I will kinda explain. Diesel engines have a particulate filter, and SGR / EGR because of California standards. The EGR takes a % of the exhaust, cools it with your coolant (its own radiator) and introduces it into the intake side to re burn. The particulate filter and SGR catch soot and particulates on screens. Every 1000 miles or so the truck will "regen" which is adding extra fuel to burn off the collected soot and heating everything up.

You also have to add DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) that sprays into the exhaust to reduce some NOX (a nitrogen oxide) and is added about 1 gal per 1000 miles. Its basically urea and water.

Its all terribly hard on the engine and reduces life significantly. The DPF filter isnt under any warranty and costs upwards of 2K, and several drivers have replaced them at around 120K miles.

Removing all of it will let my engine breathe... compared to running a marathon sucking your own farts. A good tune will give me 100-250 HP as well as added fuel economy. I have Mt plates on my truck (no emissions testing) so its kinda a legal loophole, although frowned on.

If I wanted to keep money from the fuel companies, I would run dyed diesel (offroad and not taxed) in a jump tank... I just want my truck to live as long as possible and be low $ to maintain.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

when nobody sits next to you on the bus


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When you own a car and don't have to take the bus


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

When you get new tires on your vehicle.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

A bowl of frosted mini wheats


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Fall weather and working in a sweater, and not sweating buckets.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fall weather ftw. Bitches in yoga pants and uggs, orange leaves, crisp sleeping weather... Yup... Love it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That first sign of a violent flu


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When you remove an old furnace and the new one fits perfectly under the ductwork, no transition or metal work needed


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When your dogs heart finally stops and it's perfectly quiet around the house


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When you in your car channel surfing radio stations and randomly stumble upon a song you like as its just starting. (Today for me it was Bryan Adams featuring Sporty Spice "When Youre Gone").


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

When you trim your beard nice and tight and feel clean as f*ck and look 100% better.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck a radio. I just cancelled xm. Now I run Samsung milk from the phone. Way better SQ.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Xm was only good for one thing and one thing only. Howard stern. 
Otherwise it was a waste. And it was still chalked full of commercials too so why the f*ck do I need to pay still??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

- when you get a day off on a weekday, sun shining, running little errands around town and the house

- A nice french vanilla cappucino


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone said, "your mom" yet?


----------

